# Canada officially declares Taliban, Haqqanis terrorists



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2013)

It took this long?



> More than a decade after going to war against the Taliban in Afghanistan, the Canadian government has officially declared them a terrorist group.
> 
> The Taliban has been added to the so-called list of entities, along with the Haqqani network, an Islamist group believed to be behind ongoing attacks on international coalition forces in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 15 May 13



> The Honourable Vic Toews, Canada's Minister of Public Safety, today announced that the Government of Canada has listed the Haqqani Network and the Taliban as terrorist groups, under the Criminal Code.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


Public Safety Info-machine, 15 May 13


----------



## cupper (16 May 2013)

Out in front, leading the way. :facepalm:


----------



## rmc_wannabe (16 May 2013)

So all those nice people who lobbed rockets at me are terrorists now  ??? ? Who would have guessed. It's always the people you least suspect  :


----------

